# No one wants to rent containers for salt storage.



## Wilnip (Oct 4, 2011)

I've called some places that rent containers. 1st question they ask is what am I using it for. When they hear bulk salt, they won't rent it to me. One claims corrosion. One claimes it's to labor intensive to clean. Anyone else having this problem?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Tell them bagged salt!


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

Wilnip;1654324 said:


> I've called some places that rent containers. 1st question they ask is what am I using it for. When they hear bulk salt, they won't rent it to me. One claims corrosion. One claimes it's to labor intensive to clean. Anyone else having this problem?


I dont blame them. Even with bagged salt I personally witness one turn into Swiss cheese.

Buy your own. $3-4k


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

I agree buy your own its way better then paying monthly


----------



## DaveCN5 (Oct 19, 2011)

Just tell them its for landscape tools and put a tarp down on the floor before loading salt into it to help protect it and keep it clean. Blow it out with a back pack blower at the end of the season and they'll never be the wiser.


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

Loading salt in one destroys them very quick. I've gone through several now, and I look for heavily used ones that are past the point of being completely acceptable for rental. I usually get them for $1500 or so. Just buy one, and plan on it getting ruined in a few years time. 

Also, one of the guys will punch a hole in the side eventually I'm sure.


----------



## PlowSlick.com (Oct 27, 2013)

You could always buy one and coat the inside bottom & front edge with Plow-Slick. One it cures into place the coating is impervious to salts. It has been tested in heavy brine for over 4 years and has protected the finish and base metal.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

PlowSlick.com;1658527 said:


> You could always buy one and coat the inside bottom & front edge with Plow-Slick. One it cures into place the coating is impervious to salts. It has been tested in heavy brine for over 4 years and has protected the finish and base metal.


Yeah but will it make it a slip and slide?


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

PlowSlick.com;1658527 said:


> You could always buy one and coat the inside bottom & front edge with Plow-Slick. One it cures into place the coating is impervious to salts. It has been tested in heavy brine for over 4 years and has protected the finish and base metal.


Sounds cheaper to replace the container


----------



## PlowSlick.com (Oct 27, 2013)

1olddogtwo;1658542 said:


> Sounds cheaper to replace the container


Really, $80 is more expensive than buying a container???
You would only need 2 kits to do the inside of a container.


----------



## PlowSlick.com (Oct 27, 2013)

Whiffyspark;1658537 said:


> Yeah but will it make it a slip and slide?


You would apply Plow-Slick to the bottom (interior) and front lip so no it would not make it slip and slide.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

PlowSlick.com;1658581 said:


> You would apply Plow-Slick to the bottom (interior) and front lip so no it would not make it slip and slide.


Ive never seen someone walk on top of a container. .


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

Same problem here in central MN, no one will rent a container that'll be used for salt storage. Can't say I blame them.


----------



## JB1 (Dec 29, 2006)

how many tons of bulk salt will they hold.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

20 I believe


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

PlowSlick.com;1658580 said:


> Really, $80 is more expensive than buying a container???
> You would only need 2 kits to do the inside of a container.


Rick,

Not trying to bust your balls here, but if your kit only does a 30"x 8' how's is it going to do a 40'x 8' box with two? Would need about 15 kits plus the time and labour to clean, prep and apply. Plus have to do this every year, follow me? And let's not forget the walls and traction for the skid steer


----------



## PlowSlick.com (Oct 27, 2013)

1olddogtwo;1658816 said:


> Rick,
> 
> Not trying to bust your balls here, but if your kit only does a 30"x 8' how's is it going to do a 40'x 8' box with two? Would need about 15 kits plus the time and labour to clean, prep and apply. Plus have to do this every year, follow me? And let's not forget the walls and traction for the skid steer


Actually, I would just do a quick grind on the floor, degrease and power-wash then apply with a spray gun. When spraying you can get very high coverage rates. I agree that 2 kits won't cover the floor, walls and ceiling but 2 kit's sprayed will cover the floor and partway up the wall. Again, it is a thin coating and you get pretty decent coverage when spraying.

Traction is easy. Take small pinches of sand and throw it into the coating.

Even if you cleaned and resealed the floor every year, it is still cheaper than buying a new one.

As for what it covers on a plow, that is entirely different as most people will just dip and roll. If they thinned and then sprayed they could probably cover 2 plows with the 1 kit.

One other fact, 1 gallon thinned and sprayed will cover up to 650 sq ft.


----------



## Wilnip (Oct 4, 2011)

PlowSlick, I will have a container delivered in the next week or so. Why don't you send someone out to seal it? We can film a video to usr to promote the product and show the nay sayers.


----------



## PlowSlick.com (Oct 27, 2013)

Wilnip;1658878 said:


> PlowSlick, I will have a container delivered in the next week or so. Why don't you send someone out to seal it? We can film a video to usr to promote the product and show the nay sayers.


I wish had the time to but I don't. Currently we:
Formulate epoxirs
Install Flooring
Market Plow-Slick
Run seasonal storage
Plow snow.

If you would be willing to shoot a video, I could do something on the cost. If your interested, PM me your #

Is your container brand new or used? If new the prep is really simple.


----------



## cj7plowing (Feb 7, 2009)

I have a friend that I help por 15 and then use plastic coat bedliner in his container did the floors and wall 6ft up cost 350 in material. that was 3 years ago and aside from the floor getting a little scraped the container is still in good shape.


----------



## wcb607a (Feb 20, 2009)

cj7plowing, I am located in Central NJ also and just wondering if your insurance rates tripled? We were told each piece of equipment (truck & skidsteers) used for snow is $1400 each.


----------

